
What's the biggest way you use plastic in your life? - niviachanta
Mine is probably saran wrap and ziplocs - as we are in the middle of a plastic epidemic, I want to know which plastics are easiest to cut out.
======
chewz
Milk bottles and water bottles, yogurt etc. This is insane.

